# What would you pair with Female Bumblebee?



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

As above really, the bumblebee royal morph has always been my favourite ever since I laid eyes on it. 

Just interested to know what other morphs can be made from one, any other exciting ones? 

I still suck at morphs and genetics so couldnt figure it out for myself.

Many thanks as always,

Spuddy.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Mojave: victory:

You could end up with 

Normal
Spider
Pastel
Mojave
Pastave
Spider Mojave
Bumblebee
Mojave Bumblebee


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

Maybe a lesser male.

Normal
Pastel
Spider
Lesser platty
Bumblebee
Lesser Pastel
Lesser Bee
Queen Bee


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Cheers guys, both of them options looking very good.

Bit of a bargain of a female bumble bee has popped up, well alot of a bargain to be fair. 

So very tempted to take it, so also just looking what I could get out of her in a year/2 years when she is ready aswell, gotta love the 'bee' morphs.:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

depending on your finances you could bet a BluEL made up of Lesser x Mojave and have a clutch with a mixture of everything from the last two posts: victory:

A double gene male would be a better way to go imo, just dont get a male with Spider in it as the female has it already and Spider x Spider is considered a no go.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

markhill said:


> depending on your finances you could bet a BluEL made up of Lesser x Mojave and have a clutch with a mixture of everything from the last two posts: victory:
> 
> A double gene male would be a better way to go imo, just dont get a male with Spider in it as the female has it already and Spider x Spider is considered a no go.


 
dont think I could afford a BlueEL tbh ahah, although it wont be for a while yet before I breed if I get it.

Ahh yeah is that to reduce the 'spider wobble' I think its called?

What sort of other double gene male would you suggest?

Thanks for help btw.

Danny.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

pewter would give nice options but I'm biased as I like pewters..Pewter x bee..amazing combo's


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

jnr said:


> pewter would give nice options but I'm biased as I like pewters..Pewter x bee..amazing combo's


 
examples?

like i said, i suck at morphs and genetics lol!


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Spuddy said:


> examples?
> 
> like i said, i suck at morphs and genetics lol!


would depend on the gene..cinny or black pastel..silver streaks, black widows, killer bees, super pastels, pewters, bumblebees etc..pretty good possibilities


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

jnr said:


> would depend on the gene..cinny or black pastel..silver streaks, black widows, killer bees, super pastels, pewters, bumblebees etc..pretty good possibilities


 
Stop there, I just drooled a little! lol :mf_dribble:


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

spuddy said:


> stop there, i just drooled a little! Lol :mf_dribble:


lol! Go to world of ball pythons- genetic wizard, if you click on specific morphs it will give you possibilities


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

jnr said:


> lol! Go to world of ball pythons- genetic wizard, if you click on specific morphs it will give you possibilities


cheers buddy, off to drool.

: victory:


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

markhill said:


> depending on your finances you could bet a BluEL made up of Lesser x Mojave and have a clutch with a mixture of everything from the last two posts: victory:
> 
> A double gene male would be a better way to go imo, just dont get a male with Spider in it as the female has it already and Spider x Spider is considered a no go.


 How much are the BluEL changing hands for Mark ...? I always thought they around 2 grand mark so never really looked and did'nt want to tease myself.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

arm2010 said:


> How much are the BluEL changing hands for Mark ...? I always thought they around 2 grand mark so never really looked and did'nt want to tease myself.


Heres a female from Colonel, mojo lesser..he has a cracking male still available 1K mark..well grown on 500+g : victory:


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

jnr said:


> Heres a female from Colonel, mojo lesser..he has a cracking male still available 1K mark..well grown on 500+g : victory:
> 
> image


 Thanks , Thats stunning and the price is way cheaper than i guessed at well worth the money for what you get. :2thumb:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

pied -- 1:4 normal, pastel, spider, bee - all het pied
super pastel -- 1:4 pastel, super pastel, bee, killerbee
lemonblast -- lots - only 1:16 chance of a normal tho

that's what i would be considering if she was mine...


----------



## DE73 (May 12, 2010)

one vote for pastel lesser, dont get a pewter cinny/black pastel doesn't go well with spider gene-cinny is very overpowering in the combo

pastel lesser will give all the below

normal
pastel
super pastel
lesser
pastel lesser
super pastel lesser
spider
bumble bee
queen bee
killerbee
killer queen
lesserbee


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

myself would go with a firefly

pastel
superpastel
superfly
firefly
firebee 
killabee
killabeefire
fire
spider 
spire
bumblebee
normal


----------



## emma90 (Jan 28, 2010)

Killer bee

you could get:

killer bee
super pastel
pastel
bumble bee


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

emma90 said:


> Killer bee
> 
> you could get:
> 
> ...


its not a good idea to x two snakes that each have the Spider gene in them though


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

me personally, I plan on putting an albino to mine, to get pastel het, spider het and bee het, then putt the hets back to the albino to produce albino spiders and pastels hopefully


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Mik3F said:


> me personally, I plan on putting an albino to mine, to get pastel het, spider het and bee het, then putt the hets back to the albino to produce albino spiders and pastels hopefully


 
sounds good buddy! 

although I doubt id have the cash for a albino too.

female bee is £500 herself, pretty cheap for a bee I know, still a big chunk of cash however.


----------

